# Boston BA 735 speakers



## CSA (Jun 30, 2004)

I know that XP has a problem with the Boston speakers. I've been to microsoft.com and gateway.com and couldn't find the download to correct this problem. Can anyone help? Went to google and it seems like this topic was posted in a thread here at one time, but it's not there anymore....probably because of the server crash. HELP.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't understand, Why would speakers have a problem with an O.S.. Now if you were talking about a soundcard then that would make more sense, because speakers usually jhust interact with the soundcard with analog signals, no fancy drivers or whatnot.


----------



## CSA (Jun 30, 2004)

you are correct, it's the sound card....It is my understanding that these speakers are digital and they do not work with XP. Google directs me to this forum but because of the server crash, nothing is found. Thanks for your reply


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Here's the thread I think you're talking about. You'll have to rename the file to .htm before you'll be able to view it.


----------



## griffle (Aug 5, 2007)

I am successfully using Boston BA735 speakers on Windows XP. I was able
to speak to the support guy at Boston Spkrs. and he directed me to use
the "Analog In" jack on the sub-woofer and NOT the " Digital In". That's 
when they started working. I also had another set of these SAME speakers
that DID NOT have an "Analog In" jack. So I gave them to a local thrift shop. Repeat: Boston makes 2 different speaker sets with the same name,
BA 735: one with and one without the "Analog In" jack. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Troppo (May 31, 2008)

Hi Griffle, I just bought a set of BA735 speakers off Ebay.
I don't think they have the Analog in jack.

Am I in deep doodoo?

Asus Laptop Pro31 series, with Vista Home Premium...... unfortunately.


----------

